# Fruit Flies In My Rat Cage



## jgrego82 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I have 2 rats, which I've had for about 2 months now. They are about 6 months old & appear to be in happy condition. 
For 2 days I've had fruit flies in my apartment & today I noticed the fruit flies congregating in my rats' cage. My rats are named "Ratty" & "Leviathan".
I'm worried my precious & awesome rats will either get annoyed & uncomfortable or even unhealthy from the fruit flies. 
If anyone has experienced information to share, I totally appreciate that.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

As their name suggests, fruit flies are attracted to fruits and vegetables. I would remove vegetables from the cage for a few days and put up screens on your windows. Also, I would remove any fruits or vegetables you may have sitting out and put them in the refrigerator. This way, the flies do not have a reason to stick around.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Oct 29, 2011)

Take out any fruits or vegetables you fed them. My rats and mice get gnats if I give them fruits or vegetables too much.


----------

